# La diferencia está en los rines



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Nunca creí que hubiera tanta diferencia al usar diferentes rines.
Casi 3 mm mas de balón en el Alpine de Stan's contra el DT Swiss!!!:eekster: 
Mismas llantas, Racing Ralph 2.1 del mismo lote, misma presión 28 psi, la única diferencia son los rines.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Increible !!!

Eso es lo que tanto menciona Stans, en su marketing, pero pense que era mas bien truco publicitario, pero ahora que tu lo has comprobado cientificamente, ya cambia la cosa y me da gusto que los wheelset que estoy armando llevan rin Stans Crest.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Increible !!! Eso es lo que tanto menciona Stans, en su marketing, pero pense que era mas bien truco publicitario, pero ahora que tu lo has comprobado cientificamente, ya cambia la cosa y me da gusto que los wheelset que estoy armando llevan rin Stans Crest.


Que sea menos (por lo de científicamente), pero sí, se nota a simple vista. Por cierto, hablaste con Dave para lo de tus rines?


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mira, ya no hable con Dave dreams, pero muchas gracias por todos los datos que me hiciste favor de pasar, me sirvieron mucho para decidirme por la mejor opcion, que es algo muy similar a tus rines. Tambien la pagina de Deve, saque info importante, pero los precios que tiene Dave, bastante conciente y de acuerdo con la calidad.
Pero el señor del Granero Rojo me dió un super precio, que no pude resistir !!!
Por unos Chris King de eje pasante QR20 color rojos + rayos DT competition color blancos + niples color rojo + Rin Stans Crest color blanco + Llantas schwable color Blancas !!! 
Que tal ?
Un poco Bling o que ?


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

DrFoes son como estos por lo que estas describiendo excepto que los que mecionas con 20mm true axel pero mas que nada es para pasarte la pagina.
http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merch...roduct_Code=WS145R&Category_Code=CK_WHEELSETS


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ayyyyyyyy, compadre foesfxr, me estas matando. :madman: 

Si, parecidos, de solo verlos, ya me despertaste me instito UGI y ya los quiero tener en mis manos, mejor dicho mi cuadro.  

:band:


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

DrF035 said:


> Ayyyyyyyy, compadre foesfxr, me estas matando. :madman:
> 
> Si, parecidos, de solo verlos, ya me despertaste me instito UGI y ya los quiero tener en mis manos, mejor dicho mi cuadro.
> 
> :band:


fijate que he tenido muy buena experiencia con esta compania tienen muy buen servicio y rapidito te envian se puede decir que el mismo dia y te pueden enviar a mexico o mejor dicho a todo el mundo.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Por unos Chris King de eje pasante QR20 color rojos + rayos DT competition color blancos + niples color rojo + Rin Stans Crest color blanco + Llantas schwable color Blancas !!!
> Que tal ?
> Un poco Bling o que ?


Un poco??? Te pasaste.
Buena elección, aguantadores a morir.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Si se ve seria la compañia, gracias por el dato y sus precios tambien estan muy competitivos :idea: 

Nada mas lo que no me gusta es el costo de envio a Mexico de $175 dolares, que es lo mismo que a Rusia, Emiratos Arabes o a China :crazy: 

Ni que estuvieramos tan lejos :incazzato:


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

les voy a llamar el lunes para que me expliquen en que es basan en cuanto a los precios del envio porque como tu dices no es lo mismo enviar a mexico que al otro lado del mundo, tal vez y se pueda negociar el precio del envio a mexico luego te cuento que me contestaron al menos para mi seria gratis.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> .....Por unos Chris King de eje pasante QR20 color rojos + rayos DT competition color blancos + niples color rojo + Rin Stans Crest color blanco + Llantas schwable color Blancas !!!
> Que tal ?
> Un poco Bling o que ?


Lo importante son las ruedas blancas, no importa si funcionana o no... eso es bling!

Hhahaha, la verdad me encantaria unas masas King ISO, pero en fin, las que tengo me funcionan muy bien!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Aqui un avance de las prox ruedas King-bling,
chequense:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Doc, gracias por el aporte!!! Muy interesante.

Ya me hiciste babear por unos Stans Flow... o tal vez incluso por unos Arch.

DrFoes... esas ruedas suenan de pelos, es lo que me gustaria traer de wheelset. Excepcion hecha por las llantas blancas. Estan chidas, pero un poco estridente para mis gustos.


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

hermosas esas llantas blancas, estan para babear jeje!

una pregunta, a quien te refieres con el granero rojo?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

www.redbarnbicycles.com


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

Gracias por la info., le pedire cotizacion de unos crests 29 a ver que tal


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Warp said:


> DrFoes... esas ruedas suenan de pelos, es lo que me gustaria traer de wheelset. Excepcion hecha por las llantas blancas. Estan chidas, pero un poco estridente para mis gustos.


A mediados de Junio Schwalbe tambien va a sacar una edicion limitada del modelo Nobby Nic 2 en color Morado. Creo que estas convinarian lindo con el color de tu nueva Nicolai


----------

